# Confused



## Crockie (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I saw the Endo today and she said my blood test results definitely point to Graves but because I have a family history of hypothyroidism she thinks I may have a combination of both. I have no idea what this means. If anyone can shed some light on this, I'd sure appreciate it.

I go in Thursday for an Iodine uptake scan and she ran more blood tests. I left the appointment feeling deflated. I was hoping to start some sort of treatment right away so I can start feeling better.

My results from two weeks ago were:

TSH - .008 (.350 - 5.50) Repeat test was .012

Free T3 - 9.0 (2.3 - 4.2)

Free T4 - 2.56 (.80 - 1.80)

TSI - 2.5 (<1.3)

Thanks so much for taking the time to read this.

Crockie


----------



## Mariposa (Apr 10, 2010)

Hello there.

I think what the Dr meant was that you can go back and fourth from hyper to hypo, I have even heard of cases where the patient had both Graves and Hashis. And the symptoms can cross back and fourth also.

So I am hoping your Dr will speak to you about the plan of action as soon as the uptake is done? And or get on meds?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello Crockie and Welcome to the forum.

With your FT-3 way higher than your high FT-4, does indicate Graves'.

My family is hypo. Mother, sister and niece. I am the only in all my entire family history who has Graves'. Go figure.

Graves' can share some of Hashi antibodies but it doesn't necessarily mean we are Hashi or have both. The same with Hashi, can share some of Graves' antibodies but doesn't necessarily mean we have Graves'. And yes there are people who have both Hashi and Graves' switching back and forth, but do not share the same time, either one or the other at a time. One will dominate for a while then the other will dominate for a while. In early stages of Hashi, levels will indicate hyperthyroidism then late stage Hashi will go full blown hypothyroidism. Some Gravers' will be hypo first then becoming full blown Graves' disease later. So this all can be a little confusing, but that is the wold of thyroidism.

Keep us update and feel free to ask questions anytime. We are here for you.


----------



## Crockie (Apr 4, 2010)

Mariposa said:


> Hello there.
> 
> I think what the Dr meant was that you can go back and fourth from hyper to hypo, I have even heard of cases where the patient had both Graves and Hashis. And the symptoms can cross back and fourth also.
> 
> So I am hoping your Dr will speak to you about the plan of action as soon as the uptake is done? And or get on meds?


Thanks, Mariposa. This is all new to me and I am so thankful to have you all to answer questions.

Crockie


----------



## Crockie (Apr 4, 2010)

GD Women said:


> Hello Crockie and Welcome to the forum.
> 
> With your FT-3 way higher than your high FT-4, does indicate Graves'.
> 
> ...


Wow! There is so much to learn! Thanks so much for answering my question. I really appreciate it.

Crockie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Crockie said:


> Wow! There is so much to learn! Thanks so much for answering my question. I really appreciate it.
> 
> Crockie


Crockie! Are you going for the uptake scan today???

Hyperthyroid is determined by lab tests and uptake scan. And some clinical evaluation.

Graves' is when the hyper patient presents w/ exophthalmos, goiter, pretibial myxedema and thyrotoxicosis. Dr. Robert Graves' observed this during his career. Hence the name Graves' Disease. The criteria is said to be if the patient has 3 out of the 4, the patient is labeled Graves'.

Hashimoto's can be hyperthyroid and SO can cancer!!!

Hope all goes well with your scan. Let us know. We all care about you!


----------



## Crockie (Apr 4, 2010)

Andros said:


> Crockie! Are you going for the uptake scan today???
> 
> Hyperthyroid is determined by lab tests and uptake scan. And some clinical evaluation.
> 
> ...


You are so sweet, Andros. Thank you!

I rescheduled the scan for Monday. I didn't know it was a two day affair. I go in at 8:30 a.m. then back at 4:00 the same day - then return again the following morning. Wow!

I really appreciate your message and am so thankful to have found you all.

Crockie


----------



## Mariposa (Apr 10, 2010)

Let us know how it goes on Monday.

Mari


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Crockie said:


> You are so sweet, Andros. Thank you!
> 
> I rescheduled the scan for Monday. I didn't know it was a two day affair. I go in at 8:30 a.m. then back at 4:00 the same day - then return again the following morning. Wow!
> 
> ...


Okay; you have our undivided attention for Monday now!!! Wishing you the best and please let us know as soon as you can.

Put all worries aside for the weekend. Monday will be here before you know it.

Hugs,


----------

